# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Итеграция ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования в УПП

## Crusnik

Подскажите пожалуйста как произвести интеграцию «1С:Предприятие 8. ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования» в «1С:Предприятие 8. Управление производственным предприятием»

----------

